# Coffs Crew



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Is anyone getting out this Monday morning. I will be out from sunrise but have not yet decided where. Anyone keen?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

t-curve and i will be going somewhere... not sure where yet but open to suggestions!


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

G'day how are you's all going 
Wal and myself are going after Bass in the morning Launch at the Glenreagh bridge at about 5.45 am monday morning if anyone is interested see you there.
Doug


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

Kerries got a late one at work tonight so ill doubt we will make in north. Where gonna camp out up deep creek tomorrow night and try for some jacks. I put some time in this arvo and caught a few live mullet down the back which a now hangin off the wharf in my bucket keeper ready to go. Havin those livies should give us a good chance of gettin a jack hopefully plus we will throw a few hard bodies around as well. Good luck with the bass Doug, where going to give the bass a go probably tuesday night around taylors arm..should be interesting. Hopefully catch up with you all soon for a paddle.


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

I was just checking out that part of the river about a week ago Doug and was very keen to try it out. Would have been there for sure except for a change in plans. A bunch of friends of ours are meeting at Boambee Creek Reserve at 10am so I am now restricted to sunrise till 10 on Boambee Creek. I am very displeased.  Let us know how you get on up there Doug. 
Good luck Adrian with the Jacks, will be very keen to hear if you have any luck there. Would love to land a Jack myself.
Catch Ya 
Damien


----------

